# Possible problem with a slingshot site.



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have just gone to this site http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/index.php?sid=3fea98ee63bc9b2a8da56611ee3ed124. The home page keeps jump to a site saying it is to check if you are human by playing a game. The site you are taken to is considered risky by WOT and it tried to put unwanted software on my PC three times. It was stopped as spyware each time.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

orcrender said:


> I have just gone to this site http://slingshots.my...a56611ee3ed124. The home page keeps jump to a site saying it is to check if you are human by playing a game. The site you are taken to is considered risky by WOT and it tried to put unwanted software on my PC three times. It was stopped as spyware each time.


 That is German slingshot forum,it is very safe on the website.maybe some problem in your pc software system,not forum problem.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The site address was being redirected to the bad site. This looks like the same server side virus that was going around a few months ago except it is redirecting to a different site. Ran all kinds of checks on my computer and found nothing on it.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The site seems to be working fine now.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

it is good website,some members are also there.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Even good sites are not completely bulletproof, 24/7/365 ... however, it sounds like the serverside problem on that one was thankfully brief.

I look forward to the day where internet crimes (most commonly vandalism and piracy) are more widely quantified, and promptly enforced, in appropriate severity.


----------

